# 'Batman' TV series finally coming to DVD in 2014



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2014)

> As leaked by Conan O'Brien and quickly confirmed by Warner Home Video, the classic 1966-68 series 'Batman,' starring Adam West as the Caped Crusader and Burt Ward as Robin, will finally arrive in an official release this year.




http://www.indystar.com/story/entertainment/movies/2014/01/15/batman-adam-west-dvd-2014/4496717/


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 17, 2014)

^^^^ I grew up watching that, or lat least the re runs.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2014)

I am batman


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 18, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> I am batman


I love your tights.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2014)

I had the dubious pleasure of seeing Adam West in his Batman suit accompanying the Batmobile at an auto show in the 80's. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 21, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> I had the dubious pleasure of seeing Adam West in his Batman suit accompanying the Batmobile at an auto show in the 80's. It was pretty cool.




I always felt kinda bad for him, because it always seemed Tawny Kitaen was across the building and had a line of folks waiting for autographs, and Adam West was alone beside some dusty, lumpy Batmobile replica.


----------

